# Moon Lake Fishing



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Anyone have any tips for doing some fishing out at moon lake? My wife and I are taking my two younger sisters to try and help them enjoy some fishing. I have never been out to moon lake, but I was hoping some people here have been. I am not looking for your honey holes, just some tips. I appreciate any advice given.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been about 30 years since I fished Moon Lake. As a kid, we'd do family camp outs there every summer. We'd fish it from the bank near the campground, and always seemed to pick up a few fish fishing bait - either a couple feet below a bobber, or 18-24 inches off the bottom. Off the bottom, we'd just put a couple of marshmellows on the hook with the nightcrawler to float it, and put an egg sinker and swivel to set the depth. 

We also would take the boat out and troll for trout. We'd just troll with pop gear, followed by a worm or minnow, or with larger shiney things like spoons, panther martins, or flat fish. 

Like I said, it's been 30 years since I fished it. We never "killed" them there, but always caught enough to cook up for dinner.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

There are several species of trout and kokanee salmon in Moon Lake. Any conventional methods used for trout should work at Moon Lake. The trout can probably be caught from shore but the salmon will most likely need to be done from a boat. There are boat rentals available at Moon Lake Resort which is adjacent to the USFS Campground. The ReserveAmerica website shows heavy campsite bookings on weekends so it must be a popular destination but there are plenty of walk-up sites listed as well. I plan on going up there sometime in August.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Last time I was there I did the best over by the inlet on the far side next to the dam. It you don't have a boat it might be tough getting there. I was fly fishing. Also caught some small Kokes dragging a fly out in the middle.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. We are getting excited to head out there tomorrow.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've done ok from shore the last few times I've been there. Used Jakes and rapalas. Too many ppl there for me to want to spend too much time there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You were there the same day I was, I rented a boat and went out for the morning. Caught plenty of smaller bows and splake. Did not get any salmon or fish over 14". I am up there every year with a family reunion.


----------

